# Hudson's terrible haircut :(



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I took Hudson in for grooming yesterday and I'm not really happy at all with what she did. Everytime I go in she asks if I want his ear hair cut. I tell her no every single time. I told her no this time and she did it anyway. I put in a compare and contrast picture. I miss his little fuzzy ears.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

well it will grow back. He looks more adult and groomed with the ears done. But I have the same thing with Noah...I love his fluff on the ears. I think if they trimmed Scouts he would look odd as he has big elephant ears and that fur hides the back of his inner ear. 

It's funny how they seem to change in personality after a trim. If you asked them not to do it - did you have to pay for that as well?


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope his fuzzie ears grow back. I love those ears!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I think Hudson looks very handsome with his trimmed ears! But I don't know if I'd be going back to this groomer since she decided to trim them even though you asked her not to!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I did not pay for the trim. I was very angry. I secretly think the groomer thought he was extra cute with his fuzzy ears and was jealous and just cut them:.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the clean cut ears. whe i as in grooming class if I ad a dog come out with ears all fluffy I would be like wow I didn't finish the job....

However you have to also listen to the client.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think he looks quite dapper! 

Bea also grows that fuzz and my parent's groomer doesn't know how to 'tame' it and never trims it right. At least she knew what to do, even though it isn't what you wanted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I always get mine's ears trimmed alittle but Gunner's just seem to do the frizz thing anyway.
But it is your choice and she shouldn't have gone against your wishes!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Awww I think he's such a handsome guy either way!!! : BUT it drives me nuts to hear that the groomer completely ignored a direct request from the customer :no: That is not okay! I know it'll grow back but still, you're the one who looks at him every day, not her.

Regarding trimmed ears in general... hmm I'm weird maybe, on Oscar I wouldn't want anything trimmed because I love all his crazy fluff that sticks out every which way! So I totally understand what you mean about their fluff. But, I just luuurve seeing all the neat, trimmed blond Golden Retrievers on here and I'm always jealous of their lovely slick haircuts! LOL


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I think he looks great with trimmed ears! 

However, she DEFINITELY should not have trimmed them if you said not to.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

i think he looks great too, but totally understand how mad you are. I groom my dogs, ears included and I do like a trimmed ear over a fluffy one. They may not be perfect but I'm not a professional and they aren't conformation. We are all happy with the results so we're good.

The only thing that matters is how you like your dogs ears, I'm glad you didn't pay and told her why. Hope your next groomer listens to you.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I think he looks great with the trimmed ears. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I think he looks very handsome either way.....but I do think she didn't have the right to not follow your wishes as to how YOU wanted him groomed, not her! they will grow back, that is the good thing!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am in the minority. I think he looked cuter with the fuzzies. Of course, both of my boys have the fuzzies, too. I think it makes them look more golden. Hudson is a handsome boy either way.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree you should listen to the client. However, I love his trimmed ears and think he looks stunning.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

With or without fuzz you are one good looking pup!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Our groomer has a client that makes them grom their Old English Sheepdog to look like a poodle (and it really does look like one). I questioned them once after the OES was gone andt hey said thats what they wanted. 

He looks great either way. Do you suppose maybe she just forgot?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

So do I, actually 

I usually have my guys trimmed on the inside of the ear, and the area behind them. Much like this.

The super-fuzzy part is a matt magnet.



Merlins mom said:


> I think Hudson looks very handsome with his trimmed ears! But I don't know if I'd be going back to this groomer since she decided to trim them even though you asked her not to!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Not that it makes it better but Hudson looks great with his ears trimmed. I do agree the groomer should listen to you!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think he looks wayyyy better with trimmed ears!


----------



## JenniferElaine (Apr 19, 2010)

Awwww...I LOVE fuzzy too! LOL! But he is quite the handsome guy either way!  At least with time his fuzz will be back.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I like the in between look. Somewhere in between the before and after Hudson look. I had a pair clippers as shown in the link below. Put a comb like attachment on the device, comb through the hair on the ear and you have a pretty nice looking ear. 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDIQ8wIwAw#ps-sellers


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hudson's so handsome either way! 
But, I like fuzzy ears too, I guess I think it softens their look.
My hubby has been "TRIMMING" Sierra's ears and I could kill him, now their hacked on, if he'd been doing under her ears, instead the tops, I probably would have okay with it.
But now, I may try the trimmer with attachment and even them up.
I haven't found a groomer locally I like yet. And can't afford to do more experimenting at this time.
So I'll trim as best I can without making too big of mess of her.
Karen


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

He looks great, but he sure looks ticked off in the second picture!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Hudson looks perfectly handsome. 

If you didn't pay for the trim, and made your displeasure known, did she tell you why she did his ears...did she forget?

I have to trim the long fuzzy hair away from Ike's ears in the warmer months or he'd have issues with dampness and skin irritation. I actually prefer the trimmed look, though for Sam I rarely trimmed his ears because he was so sensitive to their being touched.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He looks soooo very handsome with his ears trimmed, BUT the groomer should have respected your wishes...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think his ears look GREAT trimmed! They look much neater now! However, if you specifically told them not to touch his ears, they should have respected that. I personally prefer the look of neatly trimmed ears like that and I trim our boys' ears every few weeks. I love his new look! It gives his face some definition. :bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I like nice trimmed ears and feet! Don't worry...It will grow back. Our Tucker has a glorious tail and swiped it through paint. My husband made a mess when he tried to cut the paint out of it. The groomer had to trim his tail to even it all out and it has already grown back so quickly, I can't remember what it looked like before!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I much prefer the look of trimmed ears, but since you specifically asked her not to cut them, they should've been left alone. Sorry you didn't get what you asked for.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww he looks so cute with the trimmed ears!

But like everyone else said, since you didn't want them done, she shouldn't have done it. But don't worry, the hair will grow back in no time.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I really like the look of the trimmed ears. I wish I was good at keeping my own dog's ears trim and neat.
Sorry they weren't done the way you like but they will grow back quicker than you think!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hudson looks great either way but I think he looks even better with his trimmed ears. It is pretty irresponsible of the groomer to not follow your request though.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I like the trimmed ears. The trimmed ears make you focus more on his adorable face!

I once had a groomer ask me if I wanted Ranger's feathers "cleaned" up. The last groomer would trim off the straggly bits and he looked way better so I said okay, thinking the same thing would happen. Apparently, the NEW groomer (who had apprenticed under the old groomer) thought "cleaned up" meant SHAVE everything off!!

Ranger's leg feathers were gone, his butt feathers were shorn off and his tail feathers!! Oh god, his tail was cute across the bottom (horizontally) so it looked like an extra wide labrador tail! I was horrified. Now whenever he goes back and I get asked that question, I say "just leave it natural" in case the crazy apprentice is the one who does him. His hair did grow back in the end...

I do feel your pain!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree he looks great with the trimmed ears. I usually keep Marty's trimmed, but groomer should listen to you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I vote for fuzzy ears


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i like the second picture ear...... but everybody has its own preference......


----------

